# Zwei AiO wo sinnvoll einbauen?



## CadCad (23. Dezember 2020)

Hey Leute,

ich hab die letzten Tage das ein oder andere Video zu nem AiO System gesehen, leider immer mit offenem Case...
da waren natürlich Temperaturen nebensächlich 

Was ich mich aber gefragt hab, wo platziert man welche AiO am sinnvollsten wenn das Case geschlossen ist ?
Also wohin kommt der CPU Radiator und wo der GPU ?

Rein logisch würde ich sagen,  der GPU Radiator sitzt oben im Gehäuse und der CPU Radiator in der Front.

Sofern meine Annahme (wenn beide 240er Radiatoren haben) die GPU produziert die meiste Abwärme und die CPU "wenig" stimmt.

Kommt dies so hin bei einem 0815 ATX Gehäuse mit NT unten im Tunnel , 1x 120er Fan hinten oben und eben Mesh Deckel/Front ?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2020)

Ein Radiator ist auch ein Luftkühler und daher hängt die Wassertemperatur auch von der Umgebungstemperatur und der Drehzahl der Lüfter ab. Eine Grafikkarte bekommst leichter runter gekühlt und ein Prozessor in der Regel schwerer, weil die Kerne auch ganz schön heiß werden können. Mit meinem custom Loop bekomme ich die Grafikkarte niedriger herunter gekühlt als mein Prozessor. Aber das ist bei meiner Fläche an Radiatoren auch eine ganz andere Geschichte als mit einer AIO.


----------



## pseudonymx (23. Dezember 2020)

Naja man kann pauschal nicht sagen was nun mher abwärme produziert... aber denke es geht ums Gaming szenaria... dann ja GPU produziert massig mehr abwärbe (je nach CPU und CPU Last) Im Grunde Gilt immer : Radiatoren br5auchen Frischluft und nicht z.b den abgestandenen muff der schon von einem anderen radiator ins gehäuse befördert wird.... Finde in betracht auf CPUs und GPUs die immer mehr leistung haben und immer mehr strom verbrauchen das thema Wasserkühlung sowieso sehr streitbar.... so wie man mit erscheinen von Ampere nicht mehr pauschal sagen kiann das ein 550watt Netzteil "definitiv" ausreicht. so gehören auch einige Wakü regeln Überarbeitet 

Hat man im schlimmsten Falle 400+ Watt Abwärme die von (nehmen wir das bsp oben) zwei 240er Radiatoren abgeführt werden Müssen dann ist es was das angeht so ziemlich das selbe problem wie mit nem Custom Loop und 2 Radiatoren..... Im besten fall bekommen beide Frischluft. bedeutet aber wiedertum das beide ihre warme luft ins case blasen..... da muss man dann noch mindestens ma 2 vernünftige 120er haben die das warme zeug wieder rausbefördern.... und nomma 1-2 120er FANS die wirklich frische luft ins gehäuse fördern wären auch gut.... DANN kann das Funktionieren Ohne das die kühlung der spannungsversorgung leidet.... mal ab von RAM nvmes ect die im grunde alle von Möglichst kalter sich bewegender luft im Case profitieren... 

Möglich ist es also.... auch ohne größeren aufwand... temperaturen und Lautstäke sind dann aber keinesfalls besser als mit Kompletter Luftkühlung.

Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt CPU udn GPU wasser zu kühlen und das mit 2 AiOs der sollte grundsätzlich über nen Externen Radiator/AGB/Pumpen Kombi nachdeneken (MoRa mit heatkillertube z.b) Das kommt am ende sogar warscheinlich nicht unbedingt Teurer als 2 Gute AiOs


----------



## Janna (28. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte tatsächlich auch überlegt mir die Waterforce mit Aio zu holen und hätte dann auch 2 Aios im System gehabt. 1180€ für die 3080 war mir dann doch zu teuer zumal ich die Aorus Master für 850€ Bekommen hab und es mir der Aufpreis dann doch nicht wert war.
Hätte beide Radis so verbaut, das beide die Luft von außen ziehen.

An Customs trau ich mich nicht so richtig ran.
Da ist man doch jedoch schnell ebenfalls bei 500€ rum für eine gute custom oder?


----------



## Blende8 (28. Dezember 2020)

Je nach Anspruch bist du verdammt schnell beim doppelten und mehr. Ich habe aufgehört den Preis auszurechnen weil mir sonst die Tränen in die Augen kommen


----------



## pseudonymx (28. Dezember 2020)

also MoRa + vernünftige AGB/pumpen kombi. fittinge ect... 800€ sollte man einrechnen bei 500€ gehts los mit dem spaß... dann ist aber n bissl basteln nötig


----------



## doodlez (29. Dezember 2020)

So ist es bei mir angeordnet, vorne rein oben raus, Lüfter laufen auf 800 u/min Pumpen auf 1400 und Lüfter der Spawas auf dem Nzxt G12 mit 1100 im Sommer werden dann die Lüfter auf 1100 gedreht


8700K Stock
1080ti Stock


----------

